# Schulabschluss



## Dominik Haubrich (1. April 2004)

Mit dieser Umfrage möchten wir Euch mal näher auf den Zahn fühlen und herausfinden, welcher Schulabschluss in unserem Forum am stärksten vertreten ist. Wir haben da zwar schon eine Vermutung, aber sind dennoch gespannt, ob sich diese auch bewahrheitet.

Natürlich könnt Ihr nach Eurer Stimmabgabe auch detailliert erläutern, was Ihr genau für einen Abschluss habt, denn das ist ja auch nicht ganz uninteressant


----------



## Tim C. (1. April 2004)

Im Moment Hochschulreife (Abitur). Ich hoffe Hochschulabschluss wird in "absehbarer Zeit" irgendwann folgen


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (1. April 2004)

Dito, aber bis dahin vergehen noch einige 1. Aprils...


----------



## Tim C. (1. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von TerrorALF _
> *Dito, aber bis dahin vergehen noch einige 1. Aprils... *


Wenn ich mal von der Regelstudienzeit ausgehen darf noch 5.


----------



## t0ny (1. April 2004)

Noch keinen, da 12te Klasse (von 13) und daher noch nichts offizielles.


----------



## Tim C. (1. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von t0ny _
> *Noch keinen, da 12te Klasse (von 13) und daher noch nichts offizielles. *


Doch damit hast du offiziell einen Realschulabschluss (zumindest in NRW).


----------



## goela (1. April 2004)

Hochschulabschluss:

Hochschulabschluss / Hochschulgrad. Die akademischen Abschlüsse oder Grade Diplom, Magister, Staatsexamen, Bachelor / Bakkalaureus, Master / Magister werden aufgrund der Hochschulprüfung (auch staatliche bzw. kirchliche Prüfung in den Studiengängen Human-, Zahn- oder Tiermedizin, Pharmazie, Lebensmittelchemie, Rechtswissenschaft, allen Lehramtsstudiengängen sowie im Fach Theologie), mit der ein berufsqualifizierender Abschluss erworben wird, verliehen. Auch die Promotion (Erlangung der Doktorwürde) bezeichnet einen Hochschulgrad und wird durch eine Hochschulprüfung erworben. 

Je nach Studiengang kann der verliehene Titel einen entsprechenden fachlichen Zusatz tragen, z.B. Diplom-Ingenieur, Magister Artium, Master of Business Administration.


----------



## Jan Seifert (1. April 2004)

Noch: Realschulabschluss
Besuche momentan die FOS für Grafik / Gestaltung, geht noch bis anfang Mai, mehr oder weniger, dann sind die Abschlussprüfungen.


----------



## Erpel (1. April 2004)

Realschulabschluss mit Hoffnung aufs abi ;-)


----------



## Wolfsbein (1. April 2004)

Bayerisches Abitur  ;-). Und jetzt seit zwei Semestern Informatik/Wiwi an der Uni.


----------



## SilentWarrior (1. April 2004)

Ups... ich glaub, ich hab da was falsches angeklickt. (jaja, die Schweizer ) Hauptschule is das für die Deppen, oder? (jetzt mal sehr salopp formuliert) Ich hätte glaube ich Realschule nehmen müssen. Naja, was soll's, in drei Monaten darf ich auch Hochschulreife anklicken (hoffentlich). *freu*


----------



## Consti (1. April 2004)

Noch keinen - 10. Klasse auf einem Gymi. Hoffentlich dann aber bald Abitur!


----------



## ESM (1. April 2004)

Hab auch noch keinen, weil ich in die 10. Klasse gehe. Danach hat man dann nen Realschulabchluss...
Hab mir aber das Abi fest vorgenommen


----------



## Thomas Lindner (2. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von SilentWarrior _
> *Ups... ich glaub, ich hab da was falsches angeklickt. (jaja, die Schweizer ) Hauptschule is das für die Deppen, oder? (jetzt mal sehr salopp formuliert) Ich hätte glaube ich Realschule nehmen müssen. Naja, was soll's, in drei Monaten darf ich auch Hochschulreife anklicken (hoffentlich). *freu*  *



Ich war mal so frei und habe deinen Vote auf Realschule geändert!

Für *(Zitat*Deppen* ist die Sonderschule! Mit Hauptschule gewinnt man im Regelfall zwar keinen Pokal ( in Deutschland) , aber besser wie gar nichts.

Sonderschule hat glaube ich garkeinen Abschluss, sondern man bekommt nur ein Abgangszeugnis.

Anmerkung ich teile diese Formulierung nicht mit dem Autor des Zitats, aber jeder wie er meint.


----------



## SilentWarrior (2. April 2004)

Danke, Thomas.

PS: Das sollte keine Beleidigung sein. Ist nur so, dass ich hier in der Schweiz nicht allzuviel mitbekomme vom deutschen Schulsystem. Und wenn dann jemand wie Ausbilder Schmidt kommt und sagt "Bei denen steht 'Abi '02' hinten drauf, bei mir nur Hauptschule '72" und das Publikum vor Lachen tobt, prägen sich gewisse Klischees halt ganz automatisch ein. Ich hoffe, ihr versteht das.


----------



## Feierfoxx (2. April 2004)

naja ich hab mein abi gemacht und studiert, informatik, hatte aber nach dem vordiplom keine lust mehr.jetzt mach ich ne ausbildung zum vermessungstechniker und bin eigentlich recht zufrieden damit, hätte mir das abi sparen können und nen guten realschulabschluss machen können.


----------



## RX Queen (2. April 2004)

bis jetzt hab ich schonmal Abi  und hoffe, dass, wenn ich dieses Jahr anfange Kommunikationsdesign zu studieren, auch mal irgendwann'n Hochschulabschluss dabei rausspringt...


----------



## snerff (2. April 2004)

also ich hab Abi, nächstes Jahr hab ich meine Fachinformatiker (Sytemintegration)-Ausbildung fertig und danach möcht ich Medieninformatik studieren.


----------



## Comander_Keen (2. April 2004)

Tach Post,

meine Wenigkeit hat ein Fachabitur (Elektrotechnik) abgelegt. Ab Oktober wird studiert.. hoffentlich 

_keen!


----------



## Johannes Postler (2. April 2004)

Ich habe jetzt einmal keine Abschluss angeklickt. Aber in zwei Jahren sollte da Matura / Abitur stehen.


----------



## Comander_Keen (2. April 2004)

"Keinen Abschluss" bedeutet für mich.. nach der 7ten abgebrochen. Dann ist das Jugendamt gerade hinter dir her? 

_keen!


----------



## Tim C. (2. April 2004)

Kein Abschluss wäre auch ein Gymnasiast in der 9ten Klasse.


----------



## mille (3. April 2004)

letzte Schulwoche  bricht an, dann fehlen nur noch die Abiprüfungen zum Abitur - sollte kein Problem darstellen
Danach folgt ein Studium Bachelor/Master in eBusiness.

Abiturablegung erfolgt in BrandenburG!

millZ


----------



## Helmut Klein (3. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Tim Comanns _
> *Kein Abschluss wäre auch ein Gymnasiast in der 9ten Klasse. *



Ich! 
Daher "Kein Abschluss" ausgewählt.


----------



## Daxi (3. April 2004)

Derzeit habe ich die mittlere Reife (also Realschulabschluss).
Im Juni hab ich allerdings Prüfung zur Fachhochschulreife (FOS-Abschluss).


----------



## Johannes Postler (3. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Comander_Keen _
> *"Keinen Abschluss" bedeutet für mich.. nach der 7ten abgebrochen. Dann ist das Jugendamt gerade hinter dir her?
> 
> _keen! *



Sie verfolgen mich  
Nein,  so wir Tim gesagt hat.


----------



## Andhof (3. April 2004)

Ich habe an sich den Realschulabschluss. Nach der darauffolgenden Ausbildung bin ich jetzt aber an meinem Fachabi (FOS: Elektrotechnik) 
dran und werde anfang Juni meine Fachhochschulreife haben.


----------



## California (3. April 2004)

2000 Realschulabschluss (mit Abi- Erlaubnis)
2004 Ausbildung KE


----------



## Matyy (4. April 2004)

Auf unserer Abi-Seite steht: "ABI: 15 Tage, 10:07:04" - was mach ich eigentlich hier?


----------



## the_real_beelze (5. April 2004)

realschulabschluss 

und ich wette ich bin der einzigste hier der zZ eine ausbildung als Maler und Lackierer macht  bzw. abgeschlossen hat.... naja mal was anderes und den ganzen tag nur vorm PC hocken halte ich neet aus bzw wäre mir zu langweilig 
*klick* *klick* *klack* *kaffetrink* *klick* *klack* *kaffetrink* 
naja meine mathelehrein wollte das ich finazbeamter werde ;D aber sie war neet an der reihe mit wünschen was gibs langweiligeres als den ganzen tag steuererklärungen zu studieren ? 
cu


----------



## Lobi (6. April 2004)

Ich frage mich zwar, was ein Schulabschluss über einen Menschen aussagt... aber bitte...
Ich hab "nur" einen Hauptschulabschluss... den für die Deppen  

Dann ein Jahr Praktikum im Dentallabor und dann Lehre zur Zahntechnikerin.
1991 abgeschlossen...

Und nun?

Wenn ich mir allerdings so manche Beiträge hier oder in anderen Foren ansehe (vorzüglich rund um das Thema Webdesign, Grafik), könnte man zu dem Schluss kommen, dass ca 40 % Schulen nur von aussen kennen...


----------



## Ein_Freund (6. April 2004)

Realschulabschluss --> Berufsausbildung --> Fachhochschulreife --> Studium WInf (noch bei)


----------



## King Euro (7. April 2004)

Ich habe einen "Realschulabschluss" (das heißt bei uns irrgentwie anders) mit Berechtigung zur Gymniasalen Oberstufe.
Und jetzt bin ich im ersten Ausbildungsjahr zum Fachinformatiker (Anwendungsentwicklung)

@Dominik Haubrich
Und ist das Ergebnis so ausgefallen, wie du dachtest?


----------



## pikeOnDesign (8. April 2004)

Bin 10.Kl Gymnasium > Bayern 
Hab aber schon Quali-Zusatz gemacht und hoffentlich hab ich dann das Abi in 3 Jahren.


----------



## Stibie (8. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Erpel _
> *Realschulabschluss mit Hoffnung aufs abi ;-) *


dito


----------



## Moleman (10. April 2004)

hab realschulabschluss angeklickt weil ich den in 2monaten besitzen werde^^


danach mach ich fachabi

@Dominik

was ist denn deine Vermutung gewesen


----------



## Coul (11. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Wolfsbein _
> *Bayerisches Abitur  ;-).*





> _Original geschrieben von pikeOnDesign _
> *Bin 10.Kl Gymnasium > Bayern *




Seit irgendwie stolz auf Bayern oder was? 

Ich gehe in die 9.Klasse Gym., aber ich find auch, dass es viele Vorurteile gegen manche Schulen wie die Hauptschule gibt. Natürlich laufen auch dort ein paar Leute rum, die etwas beschränkt sind, aber das gibt es an vielen anderen Schulen auch. Vielleicht sind es dort nur ein paar mehr, zumindest würde ich das daraus schließen, dass dort mehr Gewalt als an anderen Schulformen ist. Allerdings verallgemeinern und auf jeden Hauptschüler beziehen sollte man das nicht.


----------



## Lobi (11. April 2004)

Mehr Gewalt an Haupt- und Sonderschulen im Gegensatz zu Real- oder Hochschulen steht meiner Meinung nach ganz klar im Zusammenhang mit dem Elternhaus.

"Kinder", die eine Erziehung geniessen, haben natürlich nicht nur gelernt zu lernen, sondern wissen auch ihr Wissen anzuwenden und umzusetzen.
...wissen also auch mehr mit ihrer Freizeit anzufangen... also... weniger Frust... weniger Agression die sich in Gewalt äussert!
"Kinder" die niemanden haben, haben nicht nur nicht gelernt mit dem, was man ihnen beibringen möchte etwas anzufangen, sondern eben auch nicht, ihre Freizeit sinnvoll zu gestalten... ergo... Frust und Agression, die sich durch teilweise Gewalt bemerkbar macht.

Es gibt ja dort auch mehr Raucher oder Leute die Haschen oder andere... stärkere Drogen konsumieren!
Es interessiert die Eltern einfach nicht, was die Kinder machen!

Ich kenne sehr viele Menschen, die NICHT wegen ihres Elternhauses zu Hauptschule gingen, sondern weil sie es einfach nicht besser konnten... und aus allen ist etwas geworden.
Komisch oder?
Genauso kannst du einen Abiturient nehmen, der nur sein Abi schafft, weil es ihm einfach LEICHT fällt zu lernen...
Hat dieser Mensch kein "vernünftiges" Elternhaus, wird dieser "schlaue" Mensch es niemals zu etwas bringen... weil er gar nicht weiss, was er mit seinem Wissen anfangen kann!

Welcher Typ ist dir denn lieber... ein Studierter... Hochgelehrter... vielleicht Arzt oder Anwalt oder Programmierer... der säuft, weil er mit dem Druck nicht zurecht kommt... zu haus seine Kinder anbrüllt und seine Frau schlägt... Lügt, weil er sein eigenes Leben nicht ertragen kann und darum einfach ein anderes erfindet?
Furchtbar schlau, aber Menschlich ne glatte SECHS!

Oder der Typ von der Müllabfuhr, der jeden Abend pünktlich zu haus sitzt... seiner Frau beim Abwaschen hilft... Sonntags mit Freunden beim Stammtisch sitzt und der selbst nachts um 4 zur Stelle ist, wenn du ihn brauchst?

Sorry, für diese Ausschweifung, aber ich find diese Art "reduziert" zu werden einfach 5cheisse!
Mich selber möcht ich zwar nicht bewerten, aber mein Freund z.B. ist "nur" Drucker und ne Menschliche EINS PLUS!
Nicht unebdingt der schlaueste, aber einer der LIEBSTEN MENSCHEN, die ich kenne...

So... mein Beitrag zu Oster!

PS... bin nicht besoffen...


----------



## tittli (11. April 2004)

Also entweder sind alle (oder viele) , die sich mit Informatik beschäftigen, schlaue Menschen, oder das deutsche Abitur ist einfach nur noch ein billiger Abschluss...Ich meine das kann es doch nicht sein? Das Abitur gibt euch doch die Erlaubnis, zu studieren, oder? Ja wenigstens wissen wir jetzt warum die deutschen Unis hoffnungslos überfüllt sind. Von denjenigen, die jetzt hier geantwortet haben, haben mindestens 80% - 85% (keine Angst, hab nicht nachgezählt) das Abi in der Tasche oder sie werden es in absehbarer Zeit schaffen. Sind denn wirklich alle "Informatiker" schlau 

Zum Thema: Werde voraussichtlich im nächsten Jahr die schweizerische Matura machen.

gruss


----------



## DarkBart (11. April 2004)

Ich hab (noch) keinen Abschluss. Noch ca 50 Schultage dann hab hab ich meinem Realschulabschluss.


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (11. April 2004)

Bis jetzt "nur" Realschulabschluss (Mittlere Reife), da K12 im Gymnasium, Abi folgt nächstes Jahr (hoffen wir's mal)


----------



## SirToby (11. April 2004)

Hehe - habe so einige Abschlüsse...

Realschulabschluss (Fachoberschulreife) 1996 --> Abitur (allg. Hochschulreife) 1999 --> Bauzeichner Geselle 2001 --> Hochschulabschluss in Form Dipl.-Ing. Architektur dauert noch an.....

nebenbei gesagt: Zivildienst war von 2001 bis 2002...


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (11. April 2004)

Mittlere Reife -> Abitur -> 2 Semester BauIng (Uni) -> 2 Semester Baubetrieb (FH) -> Ausbildung zum Anwendungsentwickler (bald Prüfungen) -> ?, aber auf jeden Fall weiterbilden!


----------



## deantio (15. April 2004)

ich hab noch keine geht ja wohl schlecht da ich erst in der 7 bin lol


----------



## Tim C. (15. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von deantio _
> *ich hab noch keine geht ja wohl schlecht da ich erst in der 7 bin lol  *


Höre ich da ein leises _"Schmeisst mich raus, ich hab das Mindestalter bei der Registrierung ignoriert."_? 

edit: Ok, lief dann raus auf _"Schmeisst mich raus, ich bin so dreist und klaue eure Tutorials."_


----------



## Jens B. (16. April 2004)

Ich hab noch keinen, ich werde aber nächsten Sommer meinen Realschulabschluss machen nud dann, 3 Jahre später, mein Abitur und dann, nochmal 4 Jahre später, Studiert haben. Dann bin ich also in 7 Jahren mit der Schule fertig - 6 Jahre später als alle anderen aus meiner Klasse lerne ich dann die Arbeitswelt kennen ^^.


----------



## Jens78 (18. April 2004)

FH Diplom ist angepeilt..   Dauert aber noch mind 2 Jahre


----------



## King Euro (18. April 2004)

Ich kenne nicht alle Abkürtzungen von Berufsbezeichnungen auswendig , für was steht FH?


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (18. April 2004)

FH = Fachhochschule


----------



## King Euro (19. April 2004)

Ach so... hmmm... :-(  "rotwerd"


----------



## paleface (23. April 2004)

Momentan "NUR" Realschulabschluss...
Aber wir ham ja jetzt Abschlussprüfungen auf meier Schule...dann hab ich "hoffentlich" in 2-3 Monaten Fachabi.


----------



## Grian (23. April 2004)

Huuh! Habe auch noch keinen richtigen Abschluss, aber jetzt geht's hart aufs Abitur zu...  Wird aber schon schief gehen. Wir sind ja eine Eliteschule...   
Ich frage mich des öfteren, was ich an diesem Gymnasium eigentlich verloren habe...


----------



## Jantz (24. April 2004)

Ich hab Realabschluß.

Und absolviere gerade eine Ausbildung zum IT - Systemkaufmann. Anschließend 1. Jahr FOS und ggf. Studium.

Drüber hinaus hab ich noch das CCNA (98,1 % ) von Cisco und bin gerade dabei den "Lehrer" lappen dafür zu machen .

mfg


----------



## redwidow (1. Mai 2004)

Also ich hab 2000 Abi gemacht und dann zwei Jahre sinnlos Zeit auf der Uni vergeudet (absolut falsche Richtung: Germanistik!  )

Seit September mache ich ne Ausbildung zur Fachinformatikerin (Anwendungsentwicklung) und bin damit auch absolut glücklich  
(und wer sich jetzt fragt wo das eine Jahr geblieben ist: ich wollte schon 2002 mit der Ausbildung anfangen, hab aber keinen Ausbildungsplatz bekommen, wobei ich auch das Gefühl hatte, dass mir die Tatsache, dass ich ein Mädel bin, nicht gerade entgegengekommen ist...)

Gruß von der Yvonne ;-)


----------



## scarify (3. Mai 2004)

Ich geh noch zur Schule. (Gymnasium) °-°
Bis zum Abschluß sind es noch ein paar Jährchen.


----------



## Chronix (13. Mai 2004)

Hallo, ich bin noch Schüler! Da habt ihr nix für gemacht....


----------



## Tim C. (13. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Chronix _
> *Hallo, ich bin noch Schüler! Da habt ihr nix für gemacht.... *


Doch, "kein Schulabschluss".


----------



## Comander_Keen (14. Mai 2004)

@Tim: Deine Aussage stimmt ja. Aber irgendwie klingt keine Schulabschluss mehr nach "Trottel der Nation". Einen weiteren Punkt wie "noch Bankdrücker" hätte die Betreffenden vielleicht mehr erfreut.

_keen!


----------



## funnytommy (31. Mai 2004)

*Hochschulabschluss - Aber erst in ein paar Jahren......*

Hallo!
Bin noch auf dem Weg zu meinem Abi!
Hoffe dass ich die Zeit überdauern werde......
......


----------



## Happy Nihilist (31. Mai 2004)

Tja, ich habe leider keinen Abschluss, da ich die Schule nach der 8. Klasse aufgrund - ich will mal sagen postpubertärer - Probleme abgebrochen habe. Das wird allerdings noch nachgeholt =)


----------



## Ah-noo (31. Mai 2004)

Ich hab noch keinen... bin aba gymi das wird scho  und morgen schreib ich in Mathe ne 1

Gruss, Ah-noo


----------



## Ah-noo (1. Juni 2004)

Shit, habs verhaun... Wird nix mit ner 1... zu wenig Zeit! :sad:


----------



## ElectricalBug (1. Juni 2004)

Shit happens! Hab heut Bio 5+ wiedergekriegt... Mathe bin ich gut... Funktionen...

Auch gymmi und keinen Abschluss... aber bald..

Electrical Bug


----------



## Senfdose (13. Juni 2004)

Werdegang!  1988 Abschluss Realschule dann Lehre zum Maler und Lackierer,
1995>> Meister>>1997 >Denkmalpfleger > Motorradunfall jetzt alles offen zu 80%
noch mal  Schulbank zum Mediengestalter ! 


Gruss SenF


----------



## lefteris (29. Juni 2004)

Laut Hochschulabschluss muesste/koennte ich mich Diplom-Designer nennen. Ich hatte hier in Griechenland auch eine Professur fuer Grafik-Design, die ich wieder an den Nagel gehaengt habe. Die Schulsysteme foerdern nicht Kreativitaet, sondern toeten sie. Fuer mich zaehlt die geleistete Arbeit und wie sie angenommen wird bzw. beim Endverbraucher ankommt. 
In den vergangenen Jahren habe ich mich zu einem Freskenmaler und Restaurator entwickelt, der in ganz Europa Auftraege ausfuehrte und dafuer habe ich keine Schule besucht. Mein Vorteil war, dass ich ziemlich alle Zeichen- und Maltechniken beherrsche und an neue Dinge sehr unbefangen rangehe.
Nun habe ich als 56-jaehriger mit dem Computer angefangen und haette nicht gedacht, dass es soviel Spass machen kann. Das Problem der Gesellschaft ist, dass sie  fuer jeden "Mist" ein Zeugnis sehen moechte. Die besten Talente benoetigen keine Zeugnisse auf Papier, sondern sie ueberzeugen mit ihrer Arbeit.
Sonnige Gruesse aus Kreta
Lefteris


----------



## JoKne (5. Juli 2004)

Hab Realschulabschluss (seit 5 Tagen) und bin noch nicht ganz schlüssig ob ich FHR oder WG machen will...schauma mal!


----------



## HeikoE (20. Juli 2004)

Seit 2 Wochen Wirtschaftsinformatikassistent.
In einem Jahr kommt hoffentlich das Diplom dazu.


----------



## danielm (4. August 2004)

seit  juli hab ich die fachhochschulreife und darf mich offiziell informationstechnischer assistent schimpfen 
und in naja 6 jahren hab ich dann hoffentlich mein info-studium fertig...


----------



## Maurus (6. August 2004)

Ich habe vor ein paar Wochen die, wie man in Deutschland sagen würde, Realschule abgeschlossen und mache jetzt eine Berufslehre. In ferner zukunft werde ich vieleicht noch die Berufsmatura machen(das heisst doch in Deutschland auch so oder?).


----------



## reinsa (20. August 2004)

Ich bin seit Juli Informationstechnische Assistentin und habe die Fachhochschulreife erlangt. Nun gehe ich Informatik studieren.


----------



## Flying-Hawk (27. August 2004)

Hallo zusammen,
also ich habe nun den Realschulabschluss gemacht und werde nach den Sommerferien auf einem (BTG) Bio-Technischen-Gymnasium das Abi in Angriff nehmen.


----------



## Spock55000 (28. August 2004)

BIn noch net fertig komme jetzt in die 12. (Fichte-Gymnasium Karlsruhe), falls das unser Admin kennt ^^. mache mein Abi brav in 2 jahren ^^ aber vorher noch so nen Extraabschluss nach der 12.


----------



## Morph (3. September 2004)

Bisher nur Realschulabschluss -.o
In einem Jahr werd ich dann aber das Fachabi haben und staatlich geprüfter Informationstechnischer Assistent sein [mei, warum muss das so lang sein :-S]


----------



## Mirko D (2. Oktober 2004)

Hab kurz vorm Fachabi abgebrochen  
Naja werds aber mal nacholen. Nach der Lehre


----------



## teichhof (3. Oktober 2004)

Im Moment noch nichts aber mite nächsten Jahres Mitlere Reife


----------



## Ina04 (12. Oktober 2004)

Fachhochschulreife (Fachabi Gestaltung), jetzt Grafik-Design Studium


----------



## Cybox (17. Oktober 2004)

Ich bin dann wohl einer von den "Deppen"... Hauptschulabschluß 10a   






Schwamm drüber!


;-]


----------



## SilentWarrior (17. Oktober 2004)

Jaja, es tut mir ja leid! (Ich hab mich doch schon entschuldigt, oder?)


----------



## aTa (17. Oktober 2004)

deppenschulabschluss -> azubi zum mediengestalter


----------



## SilentWarrior (17. Oktober 2004)

Halloho! Was soll ich bitte noch machen? Persönlich vorbeikommen, euch die Schuhe putzen, die Füsse küssen und den Hintern abwischen oder wie? Langsam reicht's, ehrlich.


----------



## vault-tec (19. Oktober 2004)

@SilentWarrior:


> Persönlich vorbeikommen, euch die Schuhe putzen, die Füsse küssen und den Hintern abwischen


Das wäre doch mal immerhin ein Anfang. 
Nein, ich denke nur, du kannst nix dagegen tun, dass die anderen da jetzt noch ein bissel darauf rumreiten... Genieß es einfach 

@Allgemeinheit:
Mein Werdegang ist wohl etwas umfangreicher...
Allgemeine Hochschulreife -> 4 Semester Informatik an der Uni
                                       -> 4 Semester Mathematik an der Uni
                                       -> Seit 3 Semestern Kommunikations- und Softwaretechnik
                                           an der FH.
Und, ja, ich *werde* das diesmal zuende studieren...  :-( 

Gruß, Niko


----------



## thecamillo (26. Oktober 2004)

Tja, zum Glück gibts da noch die praktischen Leutz, wie meine Wenigkeit!

Ich bin ganz offen Leute:

Hab meinen HS gemacht, dann ne Ausbildung gemacht ganz nach dem Motto (Mutter Sagte:"Junge, du musst doch ne Ausbildung machen!" Ich:"Aber Mom, ich will Abitur! Mutter:"Das kannst du später auch noch machen!") Tja: Fazit. Jung und dumm!

Derweil hab ich HS, erfolgreich abgeschlossene Ausbildung als Verkäufer = Mittlere Reife
Derzeit Ausbildung zum Mediengestalter nonPrint = danach hab ich dann FachAbi! 

Ist auch OK! Nein sogar viiiieeeelll besser! Denn ich kann dann wenigstens behaupten Erfahrung mitzubringen! Denn auf Noten zählen nur schlechte Agenturen! In diesem Sinne!

Servus Mitternand! 

cu thecamillo


----------



## alexbystrow (16. November 2004)

Mache dieses Jahr die Fachhochschulreife im Berufskolleg Technische Kommunikation.

Hab deswegen FH-Reife angeklickt


----------



## TheManWho (25. November 2004)

Abi und bastele derzeit an meinem Diplom


----------



## director_86 (26. Dezember 2004)

12. Klasse mache Abi


----------



## maxfighter (14. Januar 2005)

Hab jetzt erst den Quali aber Realschulabschluss kommt bald und dann mal sehen was noch kommt.


----------



## McMarcDeluxe (15. Januar 2005)

ReaLschule Rulez ^^ löL


----------



## Suchfunktion (15. Januar 2005)

Habe nen realschulabschluss, mache Ausbildung zum Fachinformatiker AE und nebenbei mein CCNA (Cisco-Netzwerk-Zertifikat).

Man koennte sagen dass ich mit meiner ausbildungsstelle viel glueck gehabt hab, wenn man sich mal meinen abschluss anschaut


----------



## Aiju (1. März 2005)

Leider erst 5.


----------



## puetz (1. März 2005)

Habe die Fachhochschulreife in der Fachrichtung Informatik und bin momentan Student!


----------



## metty (1. März 2005)

2001 -> Realschulabschluss
2004 -> (Fach)Abitur mit staatlich geprüfter Informationstechnischer Assistent
seit 09/04 -> Ausbildung als Mediengestalter Digital-/Printmedien FR Mediendesign

Danach?
Vielleicht Grafikdesign studieren....aber erstmal gucken was die Zeit bringt.


----------



## redlama (2. März 2005)

Aiju hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Leider erst 5.


5. Klasse oder 5. Semester? :suspekt:

Zum Thema: Ich habe Fachabitur für Wirtschaft.
Danach habe ich mich 2 Semester in Informatik probiert, aber das war mir zu trocken und langweilig, ... also habe ich eine Ausbildung zum Fachinformatiker für Anwendungsentwicklung gemacht!

redlama


----------



## King Euro (2. März 2005)

@radlama
gucke doch in sein Profil...^^

gab es hier nicht mal eine Altersbeschränkung?


----------



## mazimmi (3. März 2005)

Hi,

ich hab erstmal Realschule angeklickt, hab aber in einem Jahr Fach- Abi in Informations Technik, also ich hoffe das ich das dann habe ^^

Mache neben bei aber auch noch so zwei komische Cisco Zertifikate! Also so CCNA teile.

mfg mazimmi


----------



## TanTe (14. April 2005)

Ich habe es (man staune) bis zu einem Hauptschulabschluss geschafft. Hatte auch schonmal angefangen Fachinforrmatiker zu Lehrnen aber als mein Leerkoerper mir jeden Tag Sachen erzaehlt hatt wie NFS ist ein Dateisystem f. Linux (richtig stammt aber von Novell) und wird wie NTFS oder FAT auf die Festplatte formatiert(). 
Immer wenn ich den korriegiert habe:
 "ich habe gehoert: NFS heisst Network File System und dient dazu Dateien im Netzwerk auszutauschen ....." (habs ausprobiert wollte dem nur nicht direkt auf die Fuesse treten)
kahmen immer nur so Saetze wie 
"moechtest du meine Autoritaet untergraben?"
oder
"Stimmt nicht im Buch steht was anderes" 

Nach 2 Monaten hab ich dann die Sch. abgebrochen.


----------



## Gumbo (14. April 2005)

> Das Network File System – abgekürzt NFS – ist ein von Sun Microsystems entwickeltes Protokoll, das den Zugriff auf Dateien über ein Netzwerk ermöglicht. Dabei werden die Dateien nicht (wie z. B. bei FTP) übertragen, sondern die Benutzer können auf Dateien, die sich auf einem entfernten Rechner befinden, so zugreifen, als wenn sie auf ihrer lokalen Festplatte abgespeichert wären.
> 
> –Wikipedia: Network File System


Übrigens heißt es „lernen“ und „Lehrkörper“.


----------



## TanTe (15. April 2005)

Gumbo hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Übrigens heißt es „lernen“ und „Lehrkörper“.


 
 Bei dem lernen gebe ich dir 100% recht (habe ja auch nur einen Hauptschulabschluss(und deutsch=5, (dazu stehe ich) arbeite trozdem als Informatiker und vor der Tuer sind es hier 35C(aetsch)) aber in diesem Fall wird der Mensch der dafuer bezahlt wird einem was beizubringen wirklich Leerkoerper genannt. Ich wollte ihn ja eigendlich nur nicht als Hohlfrucht betiteln ^^ ....

    Edit
    das NFS von Novell ist hab ich nur mal so aufgeschnappt koenntest gut recht haben das es von Sun ist.

  Nochmal Edit
  Hast recht^^


----------



## Dennis Wronka (15. April 2005)

Ich hab die Realschule beendet.
War vorher bis auf dem Gymnasium, die Leute waren mir aber zu bloed.
Nach der Real bin ich auf 'n Berufskolleg gewechselt und haette mein Fachabi mit Vollzeitausbildung zum Elektrotechnischen Assistenten machen koennen.
Da ich aber nach der 12 keine Lust mehr auf diese Art Beruf hatte hab ich abgebrochen und mir lieber 'ne Ausbildung zum Fachinformatiker gesucht.
Was mit 'nem Realschul-Abschluss nicht gerade einfach war.
Jetzt bin ich seit Ende 2002 gelernter Fachinformatiker und seit Ende 2004 im Ausland taetig.

Hab's also doch zu was gebracht.


----------



## Ecthelion (15. April 2005)

Tja, und was mach ich so?

Ich mach nächste Woche mein Abi *freu*.

MfG

Ecthelion


----------



## Gumbo (15. April 2005)

Da bist du nicht der Einzige … ich hab jedoch noch bis zum 2. Mai Zeit.


----------



## Ecthelion (15. April 2005)

Warum bis zum 2. Mai?
Macht man in Osnabrück so spät sein Abi?
Und ich dacht wir sind spät dran...


----------



## SilentWarrior (15. April 2005)

Na dann, viel Erfolg euch beiden! Ich hab's ja schon hinter mir. *puh* 

Naja, wie auch immer, mittlerweile bin ich (wie man auch in meinem Profil sehen kann) Informatikstudent im zweiten Semester.


----------



## Ecthelion (15. April 2005)

Vielen Dank!

Also ich für meinen teil halte ja nicht viel von nem Infostudium, weil ich mir nicht vorstellen kann den ganzen Tag vor der Kiste zu hocken (obwohl ich das im Moment tue ).

tja, jedem das sein, vielleicht hab ich auch nur die falsche Einstellung.


----------



## SilentWarrior (15. April 2005)

Ohne jetzt gross eine Diskussion anzetteln zu wollen (wäre auch ziemlich OT), aber ein Informatikstudium ist (zumindest da, wo ich studiere) alles andere als "den ganzen Tag vor der Kiste hocken" - wir beschäftigen uns neben dem Aufbau von Schaltungen und dem Algorithmendesign auch mit vielerlei mathematischen Themen (Analysis, diskrete Mathematik, Wahrscheinlichkeitsrechnung) sowie mit Physik.

Seit das neue Semester vor drei Wochen begonnen hat, hab ich dafür noch kein einziges Mal den PC gebraucht. (Ok, ausser, um die Hausaufgaben in LaTeX zu schreiben, aber das gilt nicht, das würde ich auch bei 'nem anderen Studiengang machen. )


----------



## Dennis Wronka (16. April 2005)

Das was Du beschreibst ist so ziemlich das was ich ueber ein Info-Studium gehoert hab, 'ne Menge Theorie, wenig Praxis.
Danach kommst Du dann aus der Uni, weisst dass es noch andere Sachen als Windows gibt und wie der Prozessor die Befehle abarbeitet aber weisst nix damit anzufangen.


----------



## Ecthelion (16. April 2005)

LOL.
Da wird ja eine Grundsatudisskusion darus 
Studium/Praxis ja oder nein 
Achja   oder doch nicht?


----------



## SilentWarrior (16. April 2005)

Doch, sogar sehr. Darum hab ich auch nicht geantwortet. (Wenn Gesprächsbedarf besteht, können wir gerne in einem separaten Thread darüber weiterdiskutieren.)


----------



## Ecthelion (16. April 2005)

hmm...
Da bin ich ja schon fast für nen Thread.
Nicht das ich mich jetzt umentscheiden würde, aber was mehr drüber hören würde ich schon gerne!


----------



## SilentWarrior (16. April 2005)

> Da bin ich ja schon fast für nen Thread.


Na dann mach einen auf, hopp, hopp!


----------



## frankyfff (16. April 2005)

hmmm...
Fachhochschulereife. Praktischen Teil inner Agentur mit Schwerpunkt Design gemacht und wollte eigentlich studieren gehn. Kommunikations-Design sollte es sein, aber weil ich mich nicht allein auf meine Mappe verlassen wollte hab ich mich auch für ne Ausbildung zum Mediengestalter beworben und die kam prompter als das Studium. Das läuft mir ja nicht weg dachte ich mir und solides Handwerk kann mal einiges. na vielleicht kommt das Studium ja noch. Dachte da an die KISD in Köln... war dort vielleicht jemand aus dem Forum und könnte mir mal mailen, worauf die so Wert legen mit ihren "Hausaufgaben"?


----------



## Ecthelion (16. April 2005)

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials201056.html
nimm solange den 

@all: wir werden uns nun woanders den   's zuwenden.


----------



## rtky_Trunks (16. Mai 2005)

Fachschulreife (glaub das ist sie  )  
und mach jetzt (am 1 september) ein ausbildung zum Fachinformatiker / Anwendungsentwicklickung - schwerbereich c++, Omnis, delphi

[edit:] ups bin 1 monat zu spät


----------



## Fabian (16. Mai 2005)

Ich bin 18 und hab die Mittlere Reife. Zur Zeit mach ich ne Ausbildung als Fachinformatiker / Systemintegration - die ich von den Noten her auch sehr gut hinter mich bringe. Was danach kommt steht in den Sternen...


----------



## amazone1971 (18. Mai 2005)

Ich habe letztes Jahr meine FOR in der Abendschule gemacht und will jetzt noch mein ABI nachholen, muß zur Zeit nur leider eine Pause machen, da ich arbeiten muß. Bin zwar schon etwas älter, aber ich finde es gut, daß ich auch noch die Chance auf ein ABI habe.


----------



## chofer02 (21. August 2005)

Werde in zwei Jahren meine Matura machen!!


----------



## ka (22. August 2005)

Staatl. geprüfte informations- und kommunikationstechnische Assistentin + FHR + Elektrofachkraft


----------



## MieseMieze (21. September 2005)

Realschulabschluss.
Arbeite im Moment an meinem Abschluss als "Staatl. geprüfte Assistentin für Screen-Design" und möchte danach evtl. noch FOS in Gestaltung dranhängen.


----------



## Amlug (4. Oktober 2005)

Abitur! Mach nun 'ne Ausbildung zur Mediengestalterin und geh danach (sofern mich der Mut nicht verlässt) noch studiren! Auch im Bereich Design! Mal gucken was es da so gibt *g*
Aber ich denke erst eine Ausbildung zu machen ist nicht schlecht! Dann kann man schon Geld fürs Studium zurücklegen und man hat schon praktisch Erfahrung


----------



## Lyn (10. Oktober 2005)

Abitur und danach noch "staatlich geprüfter Gestaltungstechnischer Assistent"!
Und nun such ich nur noch eine Ausbildung, aber da ist im Moment in meiner Nähe nicht viel zu machen.


----------



## roseblumentopf (31. Oktober 2005)

Abitur im Sommer 2005 und jetzt studiere ich Wirtschaftsinformatik in Braunschweig..


----------



## das_element (3. Januar 2006)

auch noch kein kein abschluss
ich hab des gefühl dass ich hier der jüngste bin  :-( 
bin noch in der 9. klasse weil ich mal durchgefallen bin 

mfg
Stefan


----------



## zioProduct (3. Januar 2006)

informatikelmitteschulabschluss nun fehlt mir noch das Jahr Praktikum das ich gerade mache, mit ner Projektarbeit, und wenn das geschafft ist bin ich:
Schweizerisch Diplomierter Applikationentwickler

Aber ich mag nimmer Proggen, sprich ich habe nacher die Ausbildung, will aber zu 80% was anderes machen


----------



## thecamillo (19. Januar 2006)

zioProduct hat gesagt.:
			
		

> informatikelmitteschulabschluss nun fehlt mir noch das Jahr Praktikum das ich gerade mache, mit ner Projektarbeit, und wenn das geschafft ist bin ich:
> Schweizerisch Diplomierter Applikationentwickler
> 
> Aber ich mag nimmer Proggen, sprich ich habe nacher die Ausbildung, will aber zu 80% was anderes machen




Warum willst nimmer Proggen? Nach deiner Ausbildung bist du Diplomer und hast es dann drauf! Oder gefällts Dir nimmer?


----------



## zioProduct (19. Januar 2006)

Es gefällt mir seit 2jahren schon nimmer, aber ich lebe nach der Devise: Lieber was im Sack, als am Strassenrand ohne Pack  :suspekt: 

Nein ich beise seit 2Jahren auf die Zähne. Hab gemerkt das Programmieren nicht meine Welt ist, deshalb bin ich froh, das ich jetzt im März meine Diplomarbeit schreiben werde, und im Juli ein freier *nicht*-Programmierer bin  Aber wenn ich mal Probleme habe, kann ich mich immer noch auf mein Diplom berufen, aber ich hab sowiso vor, zuerst einmal ein wenig die Staaten zu erforschen


----------



## kirovian (14. Februar 2006)

Abitur an einem normalen Gymnasium (kein Fachabitur oder eines mit Schwerpunkt, die in Niedersachsen irgendwie leichter zu sein scheinen), Note 2,6.  
Hochschulabschluss kommt hoffentlich in vier Jahren, bin gerade am Ende des ersten Semesters.


----------



## Azrael Crusader (14. Februar 2006)

Abitur in Thüringen 2002.
Seit 2003 Studium Fachhochschule für physikalische Technik & Informationsverarbeitung (Ich liiieebe diesen Titel). Abschluss ist Dipl.-Ing. hoffentlich 2007


----------



## ltPerly (15. Februar 2006)

Abi 2003

Seit '04 BA-Student (praktische Informatik) - bald is Bergfest


----------



## Admi (15. Februar 2006)

Bald mit Studium fertig und dann Regierungsinspektor aka Dipl.-Verwaltungswirt.


----------



## Nico Graichen (15. Februar 2006)

Azrael Crusader hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Abitur in Thüringen 2002.


<== mal anschließ ;-)


----------



## Biergamasda (17. Februar 2006)

hab zwar erst den Hauptschulabschluss, bin aber grad dabei meine Matura zu machen - also - 3. Klasse HTBLVA-Villach in der Abteilung EDVO 

lg


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (19. Februar 2006)

Nach meinem Gesellenbrief als Mediengestalter kam ich auf die bescheuerte Idee die Fachhochschulreife in einem Jahr nachzumachen. wer auf Masochismus steht sollte sich das auch antun  . In zwischen Studiere ich Kommunikationsdesign im 4 Semester (Puh Vordiplom, wie schnell die Zeit doch vergeht).

Gruß


----------



## Sven Mintel (19. Februar 2006)

Polytechnische Oberschule

(falls wer nicht weiss, was das ist....so hiessen in der DDR normale Schulen)

Abitur war mir nicht vergönnt: In der DDR würden ABI-Plätze "vergeben" nach folgenden Kriterien(in dieser Reihenfolge) :

Berufswunsch:Berufssoldat
Berufswunsch:Lehrer
schulische Leistungen

Da hatte ich mit meinem Abgangsdurchschnitt von 1,2 natürlich keine Chance 
Das Nachholen des Abiturs auf der Abendschule wurde dann später von meinem Betrieb nicht genehmigt.

Was solls.... wenn ich heute so die Studenten/Abiturienten sehe, mit denen ich zu tun hab, bin ich nicht sauer, nicht dazuzugehören :suspekt:


----------



## Userbeck (19. Februar 2006)

2004 Hauptschule
2005/6 Lehre "Anlagen und Maschinenführer Textilveredlung" (Halbjahresinfo Durchschnit: 2,0 )


----------



## enne (20. Februar 2006)

2003 Hauptschulabschluss
2005 2-jährige Berufsfachschule für Elektrotechnik
momentan bin ich auf nem TGi


----------



## Sway (22. Februar 2006)

Ich glaub ich passe in keine Schublade 
Ich lerne/forsche ja schon mein ganzes Leben lang und werd es vermutlich auch bis zum Ende tun... Schulabschluss hin oder her :suspekt: 


*bis 1996* --> Realschulabschluss (sek.1 / Ø 2,1)

*bis 2000* --> Ausbildung: Chemikant
*bis 2003* --> Job: Forschung & Entwicklung im Technikum (Lackentwicklung)

*bis 2006* --> Ausbildung: Fachinformatiker Anwendungsentwicklung
*seit 2006* --> nun bin ich auf das lebenslange lernen vorbereitet


----------



## Domsi (27. Februar 2006)

Also ich hab nicht wirklich einen Abschluss. Ich bin zwar aus der Realschule draußen und geh in eine Höhere Technische Schule, aber bei uns in Österreich ist das ja ein bisschen anders.

Also 4 Jahre Grundschule  , 4 Jahre Realschule und seit 1 1/2 Jahren in der Technischen Schule ja und in ca 3 Jahren hab ich dann die Matura. Heißt bei uns Matura ist aber das gleiche wie das Abi.

gruß, Domsi


----------



## DayDz (28. Februar 2006)

ich hab noch keinen schulabschluss (leider, ich muss noch 3 jahre in die schule, bevor ich mein abi hab *mist*).


----------



## GhettoGhost (21. Juli 2006)

hab vor 4 Wochen meine mittlere Reife gemacht *freu* ^^


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (21. Juli 2006)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## the incredible Leitman (21. Juli 2006)

HTL in Wien16 für technische Informatik
5.Jahrgang und Matura mit Auszeichnung, CambridgeFZ Kurs, Cisco 1+2.Semester  *angeb*

und ich hab noch immer keinen Plan von C++ *gg*

Wieso heißt das eigentlich bei euch Abitur und bei uns Matura? Ist das so wie Katroffel und Erdäpfel, Tomaten und Paradeiser, Pfannkuchenschnipselbrühe und Fritattensuppe (das könnt ich ewig so weitermachen *lol*)
Oder ist das gar nicht das Gleiche?


----------



## Stoffelchen (24. Juli 2006)

Huhu ... bin neu hier 

Ich hab seit letztem Jahr Abi und mach seit letztem September eine Ausbildung zur Informatikkauffrau *strahl* 

@leitman: Ich hab auch Cisco 1.Semester (sogar mit 99,1% bestanden *ganz stolz is*). Ist das 2.Semester schwerer? Wir machen damit erst im November weiter -.-


----------



## the incredible Leitman (24. Juli 2006)

Stoffelchen hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich hab auch Cisco 1.Semester (sogar mit 99,1% bestanden *ganz stolz is*). Ist das 2.Semester schwerer? Wir machen damit erst im November weiter -.-


Hallo Frischfleisch *gg* 
99,1 %  Glückwunsch 
Ne, 2. Sem ist nicht schwerer, aber um einiges interessanter, weil die ganzen Grundlagen jetzt vorbei sind und es langsam tiefer in die Materie geht


----------



## Stoffelchen (24. Juli 2006)

fein fein... bei uns ist das noch offen, ob wir das überhaupt machen... weil sich die stadt weigert unserer berufsschule die finanzen zu stellen -.-


----------



## Iceripper (25. Juli 2006)

Habe für Fachhochschulreife gevotet, bin aber momentan am Studieren, also muss ich müglicherweiße in 3 jahren neu voten =)

Ice


----------



## dibooo (9. Dezember 2006)

abi - ausbildung fachinformatiker und in 5 monaten wirtschaftsinformatiker (fh)
danach will ich noch ein paar zertifizierungen (oracle, v-modell)


----------



## AvalanchRider (15. Dezember 2006)

Hallo

Realschule 
  --> Assi. für Wirtschaftsinformatik 
       --> Techniker f. Informatik Fachrichtung Datenbanken + Fachhochschulreife *freu*

zur Zeit Angestellt. Aber mal sehen was da nicht noch alles kommt.


----------



## splat (17. Dezember 2006)

Realschule, und danach Ausbildung.
Nach der Ausbildung und einjährigem Arbeitsvertrag habe ich wieder die Schule besucht, habe einige Zertifizierungen mitgenommen und hatte eigl vor, meine Fachhochschulreife nachzuholen. Jetzt befinde ich mich aber auch schon in Australien, bin fleißig in der IT Branche am arbeiten und Fachabi brauche ich jetzt auch nicht mehr. Und ja.. die Sonne brutzelt einem wirklich das Hirn weg ;-)


----------



## StupidBoy (20. Dezember 2006)

Ja, zur Zeit ist es bei mir noch ein Realschulabschluss, bin aber auf dem weg zum Abi und irgendwann gibts dann wohl auch mal einen Hochschulabschlus.


----------



## Ripper11 (20. Dezember 2006)

Ich mach grad meinen Realschulabschluss. Im September 2007 fang ich eine Ausbildung zum Fachinformatiker/Anwendungsentwicklung an.


----------



## xX Hardy Xx (27. Dezember 2006)

Mit bestehen der Technikerschule habe ich die Fachhochschulreife bekommen, quasi geschenkt


----------



## lefarth (17. Februar 2007)

Realschulabschluss

mfg


----------



## Octa (18. Februar 2007)

Hab meine mittlere Reife letztes jahr gemacht und besuch momentan das Berufskolleg Technik & Medien.

Die Fächer am PC sind echt geschenkte Noten...und das sind sogar hauptfächer


----------



## Bullja (20. Februar 2007)

Mache meinen Realschulabschluss in einem halben Jahr. Hab jetzt schon kein Bock mehr auf Schule


----------



## the incredible Leitman (20. Februar 2007)

Bullja hat gesagt.:


> Hab jetzt schon kein Bock mehr auf Schule


:-O
Verdammt, warum das denn? oO
Schule ist das absolut geilste 
Genieße die Zeit, die dir dort bleibt.... ich vermisse diese Zeit total -.-
*schnüff*

Da hat man noch machen können was man wollte, ohne das es irgendwen gejuckt hat...

btw, ich hatte nie was besseres als ne 3 in Betragen, bin schon insgesamt 3 Wochen von der Schule verwiesen worden und hätte sogar 25€ zahlen müssen um überhaupt mein Maturazeugniss erhalten zu dürfen XD *rofl*

in diesem Sinne:
"Es ist niemals zu spät um als schlechtes Vorbild zu dienen ^^"


----------



## Bullja (20. Februar 2007)

Hmm, in der Schule macht man sowieso nichts, das einem später im Leben helfen könnte. Außer Mathematik (das ist das einzigste Fach, das mir richtig Spaß macht). Aber alle anderen Fächer, wie Religion, Erdkunde, Sport, die bringen gar nichts. Wenn es einen Interessiert, dann wird man Sport zuhause machen oder sonstnochwas...
Naja, hoffe, dass ich bald meine Ausbildung anfange... Werde diese Woche warscheinlich den Vertrag für die Ausbuldung zum Fachinformatiker unterschreiben...


----------



## VB_1337 (21. Februar 2007)

´hab im mom die fachhochschulreife hoffe ich bekomme einen vernünftigen Studiumsplatzt an einen FH.


----------



## Octa (21. Februar 2007)

Bullja hat gesagt.:


> Hmm, in der Schule macht man sowieso nichts, das einem später im Leben helfen könnte. Außer Mathematik (das ist das einzigste Fach, das mir richtig Spaß macht). Aber alle anderen Fächer, wie Religion, Erdkunde, Sport, die bringen gar nichts. Wenn es einen Interessiert, dann wird man Sport zuhause machen oder sonstnochwas...
> Naja, hoffe, dass ich bald meine Ausbildung anfange... Werde diese Woche warscheinlich den Vertrag für die Ausbuldung zum Fachinformatiker unterschreiben...



wenn die ganzen Fächer drumherum nicht wären, würdest du schon in der 5. Klasse einen Beruf auswählen, es werden nur die relevanten Fächer unterrichtet und heraus kommen Fachidioten, die zwar fließend C++ sprechen, aber nicht die Nachbarländer der BRD aufzählen können, da sie ja nie Erdkunde hatten.  

Die Nebenfächer sollen ein fundiertes Allgemeinwissen vermitteln, darüber hinaus ist man dadurch auch flexibler, was eine evtl. Umschulung betrifft.

Und ich hoffe, dass ich mich als 17-jähriger, der erst letztes Jahr seine mittlere Reife gemacht hat, nicht zu sehr aus dem Fenster gelehnt habe


----------



## Bullja (21. Februar 2007)

Octa hat gesagt.:


> wenn die ganzen Fächer drumherum nicht wären, würdest du schon in der 5. Klasse einen Beruf auswählen, es werden nur die relevanten Fächer unterrichtet und heraus kommen Fachidioten, die zwar fließend C++ sprechen, aber nicht die Nachbarländer der BRD aufzählen können, da sie ja nie Erdkunde hatten.
> 
> Die Nebenfächer sollen ein fundiertes Allgemeinwissen vermitteln, darüber hinaus ist man dadurch auch flexibler, was eine evtl. Umschulung betrifft.
> 
> Und ich hoffe, dass ich mich als 17-jähriger, der erst letztes Jahr seine mittlere Reife gemacht hat, nicht zu sehr aus dem Fenster gelehnt habe



Naja, OK...Gebe mich geschlagen :suspekt:


----------



## ishino (28. Februar 2007)

Ich bin seit knapp 3 Jahren Dipl.-Inf.

Und noch ein Wort an die "Keine Praxis an der Uni"-Fraktion: auch wenn man es als Student oder Außenstehender nicht glauben mag...so 'n bißchen Theorie ist in der Praxis durchaus hilfreich.


----------



## Amarezza (10. März 2007)

ich war auf dem gymi wo mir aber die auswahl an wahlfächern zu klein wurde und ich auf ein berufskolleg gewechselt bin im letzten jahr (uff latein entlich los ;D) 
und jetzt mach ich eine ausbildung als gestalterin mit dem schwerpunkt grafik ^.^


----------



## defc0n1 (11. März 2007)

Ich mache in einem Jahr mein Abitur.....


----------



## MatthiasC (28. März 2007)

Ich besuche derzeit die 10. Klasse eines Gymnasiums in Hessen, jedoch werde ich diesen Sommer definitiv zu einer Fachoberschule, mit dem Schwerpunkt Elektrotechnik, wechseln! Wenn ich das geschafft habe, dann kann ich sogar Informatik studieren! 

Gruß,


----------



## redbuttler (9. Juni 2007)

Habe am 21.6 meine letzte (mündliche) Abiturprüfung.


----------



## bluex (9. Juni 2007)

erst Realschulabschluss, dann durch eine Ausbildung automatischn den erweiterten Realschulabschluss und danach nochmal FOS-Technik besuht und nun ne allgemeine Hochschulreife... Allerdings hab ich nach den ganzen Jahren schule nun keine Lust mehr auf ein Studium und Arbeite in einem Grossen Kugellager Konzern. Werde in ein paar Monaten dann warscheinlich ein Fehrnstudium beginnen.  

Ach ja und habe noch ein Nebengewerbe als Webentwickler ^^


----------



## dostyol (10. Juni 2007)

ich habe (Fach) Hochschulreife ...;-)
hatte vor als Gestaltungstechnicker meine ABI abzuschließen;

..habe doch noch  
ohne ABI als *Illustrator und DTP-Fachmann* in Bochum angefangen zu studieren;

in Farben und Leben,
wie auf der Arbeit und Schule
viel Erfolg an die Tutorials-User


Gruss Dostyol


----------



## Raubkopierer (10. Juni 2007)

Mh. noch Hauptschule. sprich: ich war 9Jahre in der Schule. schließe jetzt mein 10. ab und hab dann noch 2 Jahre zum hoffentlich bestandenen Abi. und darauf noch 5Jahre Studium. wenns so läuft wie es laufen soll


----------



## anNett78 (11. Juni 2007)

hallö, ich hatte nach meiner Fachhochschulreife auch keine Lust mehr auf Schule gehabt und eine Ausbildung zum Mediengestalter gemacht. Nach dem ich dann auch zwei Jahre in diesem Beruf gearbeitet habe, hab ich mich dann doch noch für ein Studium entschieden. Bin jetzt im Moment gerade dabei mein Diplom zu schreiben und somit hoffentlich bald fertig.

Ach ja, ich studier jetzt Medieninformatik...


----------



## Schalli1987 (11. Juni 2007)

Hab letztes Jahr mein Fachabitur in FOS-Technik gemacht und Studiere jetzt auf der Uni Informatik, und ob mans glauben mag oder nicht, auch auf einer Uni gibt es "Praxisunterricht" 
(Praxis wird nicht direkt unterrichtet, aber man muss es können um weiterzukommen)


----------



## Malaxo (12. Juni 2007)

Habe letzte Woche meine Lehrabschlussprüfung (Ausbildung) als Informatiker geschrieben.

Nun warte ich auf die Ergebnisse.

Wenn ich bestehen würde, wäre ich Eidgenössischer Fach Informatiker (Apply/Sys) - Schweiz



Ausbildungsweg war Sekundarschule 4 Jahre (ist in Deutschland etwa mit Realschule oder besser zu vergleichen don't know) und die Ausbildung zum Fach Informatiker 4 Jahre

Nun bin ich 21ig und hoffe die Ausbildung ist so weit einmal hinter mir

Zukunftspläne halten sich in grenzen NOCH


----------



## Gahan (14. Juni 2007)

@ Raubkopierer,

welch ein Wandel. Erst 9 Jahre Schule, dann die 10.Klasse nachmachen und in zwei Jahren mal eben das gymnasiale Abi nachholen, um dann in 5 Jahren (Regelstudienzeit) zu studieren? Die Leute haben schon Vorstellungen...



@ Schalli,

wie kann man mit dem FOS-Abschluss an einer Universität studieren? Soweit ich weiß, braucht man die Allgemeine Hochschulreife dafür. Der Abschluss der FOS ist die Fachhochschulreife, auch oft fälschlicher Weise als "Fachabitur" bezeichnet, obwohl es ein "Fachabitur" nicht gibt.

Für den Fall, dass Du an einer "Hochschule" oder "Hochschule für ...." studierst, so dies ist eine FH. Dies würde auch den Praxisanteil erklären, denn an einer klassischen Universität ist die Ausbildung nach wie vor sehr theoretisch und eher wissenschaftlich orientiert. Die FHen nennen sich heute nur anders (nämlich "Hochschule"), obwohl sich die Lehrinhalte nicht sonderlich geändert haben. Eine klassische Volluniversität ist dies nicht.

Viele Grüße.
Gahan


PS: Damit keiner meckert. Zu mir: Gymnasium, Abitur, abgeschlossene Berufsausbildung, Universitätsstudium.


----------



## Raubkopierer (14. Juni 2007)

Du hast mich wohl falsch verstanden.ich ging ganz normal auf die Grundschule und hatte dort auch den entsprechenden Schnitt fürs Gymnasium. Tja.dann gings normal weiter bis zur Klasse 8 in der ich durch die dramatischste Fehlentscheidung meines bisherigen Lebens Latein zu wählen mit einer 5 kleben blieb.seitdem hab ich nun keine größeren Probleme mit Latein und in den anderen Fächern läufts eigentlich auch ganz gut.
Und wir schreiben nun die *B*esondere *L*eistungs*f*eststellung. Und die nicht zu bestehen ist nun so richtig schwer.also kann man die 10. als bestanden abhaken.und in der 12 hoffe ich mich etwas eingehender auf die Fächer, die mir liegen konzentrieren zu können (eigentlich alles außer Latein *g*)


----------



## Schalli1987 (14. Juni 2007)

@Gahan:

Ich habe meine Fachhochschulreife an der FOS Aschaffenburg (Bayern) gemacht und studiere jetzt Informatik an der TU-Darmstadt (Hessen), wenn ich mich nicht irre ist dies eine Uni und keine FH 

Möglich ist das, weil es das hessische Gesetz zulässt, das man auch mit der Fachhochschulreife nicht NC-Studiengänge studieren darf. Ob das bei den Diplomstudiengängen auch schon so war weis ich nicht, bei Bachelor/Master ist es jedenfalls so.

Und das mit der Praxis, es ist sehr theoretisch, das stimmt, aber Informatik lernt man nicht nur theoretisch, man muss es auch praktisch können, daher gibt es regelmäßigen Pflichtübungsbetrieb in dem man die Theorie in die Praxis umsetzen muss.


----------



## Zippe1000 (14. Juni 2007)

Also:

- Abitur
- Brufsausbildung (staatl. geprüfte technische Asisstentin für  Softwaretechnologie )
- Weiterbildung Anwendungsprogrammierung
- jetzt kurz vorm Abschluss meines FH-Studiums zum Dipl. Inf. Angewandte Informatik

(da dem Abschluss soweit nichts mehr im Wege stehen dürfte, war ich so frei, das schon anzugeben)

Und dann kann ich mich endlich Vollzeit ins Berufsleben stürzen, nicht nur Teilzeit wie jetzt ;-)


----------



## heinz-aus-d (16. Juni 2007)

Ich glaub ich bin hier falsch,  offensichtlich bin ich für die Community zu alt.

aber trotzdem eine Antwort zur Umfrage:
ich habe es mit Hauptschul-Abschluß bis zum Meister im Buchdruckerhandwerk gebracht, viele Jahre als Abt.-Leiter in einer Spezialdruckerei den Druckbereich geleitet. 
Nun bin ich kurz vor der Rente.

das zeigt, der Schulabschluß ist nicht so wichtig, wichtig ist nur was man daraus macht.

Heinz


----------



## torsch2711 (16. Juni 2007)

Schalli1987 hat gesagt.:


> @Gahan:
> 
> Ich habe meine Fachhochschulreife an der FOS Aschaffenburg (Bayern) gemacht und studiere jetzt Informatik an der TU-Darmstadt (Hessen), wenn ich mich nicht irre ist dies eine Uni und keine FH
> ....



Hi Schalli1987,

die TU-Darmstadt war eine gute Wahl von Dir, habe dort 2004 meinen Diplom-Abschluss gemacht und finde das Lehr-angebot der Uni dort sehr gut. Da ich zudem auch aus Darmstadt komme (jetzt aber in der Nähe von Hanau wohne) fiel meine Wahl natürlich auf diese Uni. Viel Spass und Erfolg weiterhin beim Studieren dort.

Empfehlung von mir: Nimm im Hauptstudium auf jeden Fall Datenbanken bei Alejandro Buchmann, ein sehr fairer und kompetenter Professor....


----------



## Dörti.Hermi (27. August 2007)

Unterstufengymnasiumabschluss, 2 Jahre noch dann hab ich meinen HTL-Abschluss (Elektronik) in der Tasche!


----------



## Ripper11 (27. August 2007)

Hab dieses Jahr mein Realschulabschluss gemacht und fang jetzt ne Ausbildung zum Fachinformatiker an


----------



## Bismark (17. Oktober 2007)

Ich hab meinen Realschulabschluss gemacht. Zurzeit mache ich eine Ausbildung zum 
IT-Assistenten und der Fachhochschulabschluss.


----------



## MiMi (17. Oktober 2007)

Momentan noch Fachhochschulreife, bin aber beim Studium (im 5. Sem Informaik) und bis jetzt klappt alles super, so das ich es zum 8. Semester fertig haben koennte


----------



## fenerli23 (2. November 2007)

habe den fachabi in der tasche  und bin gerade am studieren....


----------



## Jeannine (21. November 2007)

Der Fred ist zwar uralt... aber was wählen Österreicher und Schweizer hier an?

Schweizer (hier bei mir jedenfalls ) haben : Baumschule - Realschule - Sekundarschule - Katonsschule(Gymi) - Matur
und/oder mit Berufsmatur ( nach Sekundarschule neben der Ausbildung ) - Fachhochschule (eidg. dipl. Fachidiot).
Wobei man nach Sekundarschule alle IT/EDV und Bürojobs erlernen kann :x

Also klickt ein Schweizer hier Realschule an hat er sich total 'ver'klickt  und die Umfrage geht den Bach ab.

Liebe Grüsse


----------



## PC Heini (21. November 2007)

Na Na Na, bleib anständig. Wenn Du schon ne Umfrage startest, dann gib wenigstens auch an, wer mitmachen soll und wer nicht. Das Board wird Weltweit gelesen und so musst Du Dich nicht wundern, wenn andere Nationen mitmachen, und Deine Umfrage den Bach hinunter geht. Es können nicht alle so ( Ein- ) Gebildet sein wie Du.


----------



## PC Heini (21. November 2007)

Na Na Na, bleib anständig. Wenn Du schon ne Umfrage startest, dann gib wenigstens auch an, wer mitmachen soll und wer nicht. Das Board wird Weltweit gelesen und so musst Du Dich nicht wundern, wenn andere Nationen mitmachen, und Deine Umfrage den Bach hinunter geht. Es können halt nicht alle so ( Ein- ) Gebildet sein wie Du.


----------



## lilalilu (26. November 2007)

Ich habe ein Diplom in Mathe von der FH. Arbeite gerade einem einem Master in der klinischen Forschung. Muss dafür aber noch ein paar Semester studieren. Am liebsten wäre ich lebenslanger Student, ich liebe das lernen. Leider kann man davon nicht leben und schon gar nicht noch vier Kinder miternähren.

Bis danne
Susan


----------



## zerix (12. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,



			
				lilalilu hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Am liebsten wäre ich lebenslanger Student, ich liebe das lernen.


Man lernt das ganze Leben, egal ob man arbeitet oder studiert oder arbeitslos Zuhause sitzt. 

Also ich war auf der Hauptschule, hab Realschulabschluss gemacht und werde später noch Informatik studieren gehen. 

MFG

zEriX


----------



## stain (12. Dezember 2007)

Bin (leider) noch in der Schule.
Vielleicht könnte man ja auch noch dafür abstimmen?!


----------



## Gahan (12. Dezember 2007)

Gymnasium, Berufsausbildung, Technikschule, Universität. Ich sehe mich übrigens als ganz normalen Mitbürger an. Jeder, der sich auf seine Bildung etwas einbildet, hat das System, in dem wir leben, nicht verstanden...


----------



## Raubkopierer (12. Dezember 2007)

Allein der letzte Satz lässt gegenteiliges vermuten *g*


----------



## RudolfG (15. Dezember 2007)

Hauptschule, Kfm. Schule->Fachoberschulreife (Realabschluss), bin jetzt noch in der Ausbildung zum Bürokaufmann, möchte aber -wenn ich die Chance bekomme- eine 2. Ausbildung als Fachinformatiker Anwendungsentwicklung machen.


----------



## Darkhell (17. Dezember 2007)

Noch Schüler (Gymnasium, 10te klasse)


----------



## BMF2209 (18. Dezember 2007)

Bei mir hats nur zum Realschulabschluss gereicht....

Will bzw. werde aber für 2008 zumindestens mein Fachabi nachholen....


----------



## Merbi (18. Dezember 2007)

Habe leider noch keinen, bin aber in der 10. Klasse auf der Realschule.
Danach möchte ich auf eine Schule für Mediengestaltung gehen und "Fachabi" machen.

LG Daniel


----------

